
Farmers Seek to Deploy Powerful Gene Drive – MIT Technology Review - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609619/to-eliminate-fruit-flies-california-farmers-eye-controversial-genetic-tool/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2017-12-11&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
dv_dt
This seems like something deeply fraught with risk.

